# I've tried a lot of guitar picks and I can't find one I'm 100% happy with...



## Nicki (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh yay, not another "which guitar pick should I use?" thread.

Well... no. It's not one of those. I've just tried a lot of guitar picks and I'm never 100% happy with any of them and I feel like every guitar pick I've tried feels like there's some sort of compromise and there's no "best of both worlds" kind of deal. The intent behind this thread is to give you an idea of what I like and don't like about each pick and maybe you'll think of something I haven't thought of. I'm going to write up my thoughts on each and every pick I've tried, so this is going to be a wall of text. Fair warning. Rather than spam out pictures of all of the picks, I'm going to link to each one as best I can because uploading pictures to somewhere just to post them on here has become a bit of a nightmare. Also, these days I'm looking for something that has mass availability and don't have to order online (or if I do, I can do so through Amazon).

Anyway... the _reason_ I've been trying so many picks is because I'm getting older. It's getting harder for me to comfortably play for hours on end (which I do) with a Jazz III. I've noticed that with the bigger sized picks where there's more to hold on to, I don't get this problem. To give you an idea of how I hold my pick, on general rhythm playing, I hold the pick between my thumb and index finger, but the rest of my hand is in a relaxed state. Think signaling to someone "okay". On faster leads, I hold the pick between my thumb and side of index finger while my hand makes a fist with my knuckles being staggered. Onto the roundup...

1. Dunlop Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III 1.14mm
Pretty much the gold standard for anyone playing metal. What I like about it is that it's a great feel in between the fingers and gets just enough of the string to feel like pick attack isn't a problem. Not an overly loud pick noise. What I don't like is the size. It just doesn't work for me anymore and the hand cramping is real trying to hold on to this thing when your hands get even a little clammy. Even under ideal circumstances, it still starts to hurt after a while.

2. Dunlop Gator Grip Jazz III
I thought that by solving the "hard to hold onto" part of the Jazz III, my problems would go away. Nope. Sure, these are a little easier to hold onto when the sweat starts to build up, but every other problem I have with the Jazz 3 shape remains. I did really like the feel in the grip though.

3. Dunlop Max-Grip Jazz III Stiffo
More grip solves the problem, right? Big nope. On top of that, since these have a slightly beveled edge to them, they don't feel like they grab the string the same as the previous two picks, they just kinda rub the string and not actually grab it.

4. Dunlop Stubby Jazz Pick 1.0mm
Big fucking nope here. First of all, 1mm thinness combined with the general shape of this pick make it feel like you're not holding anything at all. Damn thing hurts to hold for long periods of time. Second, does not feel good in the grip at all. Third, oodles of pick noise.

5. Jackson 551 Black Heavy 1mm
Basically, a slightly improved Jazz III. For a few years, these were my go to picks. The more teardrop shape coming to a sharper point is really great for guitarists who want the Jazz III shape but more pick attack. Great pick, but again, getting harder to hold.

6. D'addario/Planet Waves Black Ice 1.10
A very slightly larger Jazz III, but not as much of a point at the business end. Basically feels like the pick just rubs on the string without any pick attack at all. Generally I found these terrible.

7. Dava Jazz Grip Delrin
I used these a lot in the mid 2000s. I definitely liked how grippy they were. Overall a good pick. Switched because at the time, you couldn't find them available en masse in stores (which has since changed), but these days I find the pick attack is lacking when compared to some of the other picks I've tried so I've generally moved away from these. But also, it's a jazz size. I wouldn't be able to hold these for extended periods anymore. Also, I remember the rubber basically falling apart and getting gross when my acidic sweat ate away at it.

8. Dunlop Jazz III XL Stiffo pick
Okay, surely I've learned my lesson that it's the size of the Jazz III that is the cause of my discomfort, so SURELY the scaled up version of them will be the solution, right? I wish... Everything I loved about the Jazz III didn't translate to the XL version here. Maybe it's the stiffo variants as I've yet to try either of the Tortex XLs as of yet. But the stiffo has the same bevel that the Max-Grips do and pick attack suffers. The tactile feedback I get of the pick grabbing the string is just missing from this.

9. Dunlop Tortex Flow 1.0mm
I didn't like this one. No pick attack at all. The bulbous point just makes the pick glide over the string without actually grabbing it. The size is damn near perfect though.

10. Dunlop Standard Flow 2.0mm & 1.5mm
This one was interesting. The textured grip kept the pick in place in my hand and the Standard variant didn't suffer from the same problem that the Tortex variant did. The pick attack isn't _completely_ removed as the pick starts with that uncomfortable rub against the string that the Max-Grip and XL Stiffo does, but at the very tip, this one grabbed the string. Playing fast with this, I can see it, but I'm not sure that rub and grab (gentlemen, minds out of the gutter please) is something I could get used to. It's just not enough feedback for me. Definitely preferred the 2mm to the 1.5mm though.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 29, 2021)

11. Dunlop Tortex TIII 1.14mm
I generally like these for rhythm playing, but not for fast leads. it just doesn't grab enough of the string to give me the amount of feedback I like to get.

12. Dunlop Max Grip Nylon Standard 1.0mm
Ach, no. Just felt all kinds of wrong. No pick attack on faster runs, didn't feel good in the grip. Just not my thing.

13. Dava Grip Tips
These are basically the same as a Tortex TIII but slightly rounder. Didn't like these. They just flexed too much and didn't like the lighter pick attack these gave.

14. Dunlop Tortex Sharp 1.5mm
So I liked almost everything about this pick and I didn't expect to. The very sharp point gave me the pick attack and tactile feedback that I really like feeling when playing fast leads, the size is right, the thickness is right and the overall feel of the pick is right. So what's wrong? For whatever reason, I can't pull off a pinch harmonic with this. Choking up on the point helps, but then I'm left with less of the pick in my grip which them defeats the whole point of going with a bigger pick. Damn, was really hoping this would be it.

15. Gravity JHS
Did not like this one bit. Came with a JHS pedal so gave it a shot. Didn't like the feeling of the material. Slipped around a lot. Also gave off a lot of pick noise which was no good. Doesn't give me much hope about any of Gravity's other picks. Am I wrong?

16. Dragon's Heart Guitar Picks Pure & GT
Ok... The only good things about these picks are the material. By far, this is my favorite material. It feels really, really good and low pick noise. Everything else about these picks SUCKS. The shape is so awkward and actually REQUIRES you to hold it a certain way. If the guy who makes these can take this material and make some normal shape guitar picks, he'd be onto a winner, but the shape of these... No. Any pick that requires you to hold it one way is not a pick that has any use. Sorry to the fanboys of these, but no, these are awful.

17. Dunlop Gator Grip Standard 2.0mm
These felt really good in the grip, like the Jazz III shape version did, but the bevel just made the pick rub against the string, losing all pick attack.

18. Dunlop Ultex Sharp 2.0mm
Generally okay... I find Ultex to be a little too smooth of a material against the string which dulls pick attack. I prefer the feeling of Tortex. 

19. Chicken Picks Shredder 3.5mm
I really liked the thickness of this, but not much else. The pick just rubbed against the string so there was no pick attack. I generally don't like the two sides of the pick having a different texture because it changes the grippy-ness. 

20. Chicken Picks Badazz III 2.5mm
I really like how this pick feels against the string. Right now, it's the pick I reach for. It's bigger than a Jazz III which means it doesn't hurt to hold. The material feels good in the grip. The taper on these is really good as it begins to grab the string at the start of the taper and it's pointy enough that there's a good amount of pick attack. The things that I don't like about this are that there's still 2 different textures on each side and I don't like the points on the sides of the pick. It makes it dig in slightly to my index finger when playing faster leads. But this is still the pick I'm going to use until I find something better.

21. Winspear Shiv Stealth/Ice/Bloodline/Purity/Amber/Gold
There's a lot to like about the Winspear Shivs. Tom did design a really great pick when he came up with these. Of all the materials, I like the Stealth, Bloodline and Purity the best. However, I've actually used the Gold the most. The shiv's taper took some getting used to, but the way I hold my picks now makes it _almost _a non-issue. Other than that, the logo on one side means two different textures on each side which I've already said I don't like. However, I'd still like to try the flat designs of these. Also, the Gold material wore down way faster than I was expecting where the point of the pick is now non-existent. I don't think the material is as durable as advertised. However, what really prevents me from switching over to these is that these are boutique picks, made by one guy. Availability is an issue (stealth is currently sold out) and they're not something you can walk into a store and buy. Unless that becomes a thing, these picks are less _utility_ and more _novelty_.

So that's just about it. Basically, if you gave me a Winspear shiv using the material of Dragon's Heart Guitar picks material or hell, I'd even take it in Tortex, made both sides have identical textures and make it available mass market, I'd probably be happy. But until then, I'll just keep trying more picks until I find one that isn't a compromise... Feel free to throw me some recommendations on something I _haven't_ tried yet.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 29, 2021)

try some stuff from BHL or blue chip. They both make jazz iii picks with some harder wearing materials. I found blue chip's material to be veeeery hard wearing, moreso than UHMPWE (like the bloodline/purity picks).


----------



## Nicki (Mar 29, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> try some stuff from BHL or blue chip. They both make jazz iii picks with some harder wearing materials. I found blue chip's material to be veeeery hard wearing, moreso than UHMPWE (like the bloodline/purity picks).


The point is that I need something that's bigger than a Jazz III and widely available.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 29, 2021)

Ibanez jtc pick. like a cross between winspear and gravity but very durable and the material is sticky not glassy.

you can order winseapers with no logo so they are the same on both side. Ya it's boutique but just order a lot of them. 

I love my winspears but I've switched over to the jtc's primarily because I can buy stacks and stacks of them.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NDW2L5L/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## X1X (Mar 29, 2021)

There's also a 2 mm model

Edit: Prepare to be broke


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm interested on this topic as well.

I've been using a Jazz III carbon fiber for like 15 years. But like you, I'm startin to lean towards bigger picks but I still haven't found any other pick that grips as well while not being overly big. And like you, the Dunlop Flow (1,5mm) is the best compromise I've found yet. but it's still not quite there.

The best pick shape I've ever played is the ancient Ibanez Paul Gilvert picks. 
https://www.ibanez.com/na/products/detail/1000pgwh_01.html
Just perfect. not too big, not too small, with a decently sharp tip. Problem is they have zero grip and I desintegrate them pretty easily. I wanted to try the ibanez picks that share the same size, but the concept of "hard" picks for Ibanez is 1,0-1,2mm which is too light for me. You might like the 1,2mm though.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 29, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> Ibanez jtc pick. like a cross between winspear and gravity but very durable and the material is sticky not glassy.
> 
> you can order winseapers with no logo so they are the same on both side. Ya it's boutique but just order a lot of them.
> 
> ...



I don't know if those would be for me. The whole glassy texture would be hard to hold onto since my hands sweat.



X1X said:


> There's also a 2 mm model
> 
> Edit: Prepare to be broke



Maybe? Honestly the sharp just looks like a Dunlop sharp and would have the same issue with pinch harmonics for me and the standard, while it looks like it has a sharp point in the promo pics, if you look at the pics of it in the retail bag, they just look dull as hell. I'll keep an eye out for them though and see if that's the case. I haven't been a fan of Ernie Ball anything so I'm not holding out hope.



Emperoff said:


> I'm interested on this topic as well.
> 
> I've been using a Jazz III carbon fiber for like 15 years. But like you, I'm startin to lean towards bigger picks but I still haven't found any other pick that grips as well while not being overly big. And like you, the Dunlop Flow (1,5mm) is the best compromise I've found yet. but it's still not quite there.
> 
> ...



I actually prefer 2mm picks. Those PG picks wouldn't have a sharp enough tip on them to get the pick attack that I look for. However, I think they're closest to the D'Addario/Planet Waves Black Ice picks I mentioned in my list.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 29, 2021)

maybe just "pick" one


----------



## Nicki (Mar 29, 2021)

gnoll said:


> maybe just "pick" one


I was prepared for the puns to happen.

I mean.. I did... kinda... See #20. I'm just not 100% happy with it.


----------



## penguin_316 (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve used mostly jazz 3’s forever, tried a few different picks last year. Man, I’m surprised you didn’t like the Flow 1mm, I was shocked at how great they were. Especially in the wear and tear department, last quite awhile.

When I swap back to a jazz 3 though, I don’t know...they feel so unhindered. I go back and forth.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 29, 2021)

Nicki said:


> I was prepared for the puns to happen.
> 
> I mean.. I did... kinda... See #20. I'm just not 100% happy with it.



Ok. I can't really relate I guess. I've tried some different picks and I just use the ones I liked the most.


----------



## CerealKiller (Mar 29, 2021)

I've had a lot of the same experiences, but eventually settled on the 1.14mm tortex Jazz III XL. 
I enjoyed a Red Bear Big Jazzer for about a year as well, until it snapped into two pieces. Also pretty expensive.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 29, 2021)

I use the red nylon jazz III XL. They seem to work fine, right amount of flex, not too small. Maybe I'm just used to them though. I might give the tortex ones a try if I stumble across them.


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 29, 2021)

I tried a ton, settled on Dunlop Stubby Jazz 3 mm for a long time, but got tired of how quickly they wore.

When I was working as a full-time guitar tech, I found Dragon's Heart picks and have used them since. They are the most durable picks I have found. The Hardened picks are glass fiber filled, super durable. The GT have carbon fiber fill for a bit more slickness, but almost as much durability. At 2.5 mm, they are really comfortable for me coming from 3 mm picks. 
..............
I see that you have tried those. I got used to the shape pretty quickly. They were the only picks that could handle having guitars in front of me nearly 2000 hours a year. For a while, the owner was trying to get funding for a mold for a different shape, but apparently that did not pan out for him. I think those prototypes were called Dragon Scale picks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 29, 2021)

Nicki said:


> The point is that I need something that's bigger than a Jazz III and widely available.


Blue chip and BHL both make lots of different shapes, not just jazz iii picks. The problem with like 95% of easily accessible picks is they use less durable materials ime. The dunlop primetone line (which are basically made of ultem, comparable to winspear's gold line material) would be more in line with what you want .


----------



## Grindspine (Mar 29, 2021)

Also, the Dunlop Flow picks do go up to 3 and even 4.2 mm. The flow 420 pick feels pretty good, almost a bit too much at 4 mm though. The 3 mm version of the flow might be worth a try.


----------



## X1X (Mar 30, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Maybe? Honestly the sharp just looks like a Dunlop sharp and would have the same issue with pinch harmonics for me and the standard, while it looks like it has a sharp point in the promo pics, if you look at the pics of it in the retail bag, they just look dull as hell. I'll keep an eye out for them though and see if that's the case. I haven't been a fan of Ernie Ball anything so I'm not holding out hope.



I linked the picture of the Prodigy Sharp. There are also more rounded versions. I used the Dunlop sharp but moved on to these which just feel better. They do wear out faster so even the sharp version becomes a little rounded soon. I would give them a try. They are expensive though.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 30, 2021)

Nicki said:


> tactile feedback





KnightBrolaire said:


> Blue chip



This was my problem with blue chip though, too slippery, could not feel what I was playing. Like playing in the dark. And very expensive. When I realized that I disliked such a fancy pick I quit worrying much about what picks I use. I don't think the perfect pick exists, and that's great because then I don't have to spend my days looking for it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 30, 2021)

gnoll said:


> This was my problem with blue chip though, too slippery, could not feel what I was playing. Like playing in the dark. And very expensive. When I realized that I disliked such a fancy pick I quit worrying much about what picks I use. I don't think the perfect pick exists, and that's great because then I don't have to spend my days looking for it.


What thickness were you using? I had zero problems with my jazz 60.


----------



## gnoll (Mar 30, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> What thickness were you using? I had zero problems with my jazz 60.



80 or 2mm.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 30, 2021)

ultex sharp


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Mar 30, 2021)

There's no pick that I'm 100% happy with either. However I have a favourite pick for shred / practice, and a favourite pick for recording (because it makes everything sound brighter and aggressive), I alternate between the two.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 30, 2021)

Grindspine said:


> Also, the Dunlop Flow picks do go up to 3 and even 4.2 mm. The flow 420 pick feels pretty good, almost a bit too much at 4 mm though. The 3 mm version of the flow might be worth a try.



I just don't like how the Flow picks start with what feels like a rubbing on the higher string then grab the string right at the point of the pick. It doesn't give a lot of pick attack in the same way that the Chicken Pick Badazz does.

Also, in regards to the Dragon's Heart picks, the other thing I really didn't like about them were the points. The regular end was too dull to be used for any sort of shred leads. When I'm playing leads and making that kind of fist while gripping the pick, I hold the pick at an angle. What ends up happening is the pick just ends up rubbing against the string and not actually grabbing it at all. The very point end would catch too much of the string and my playing ends up incredibly sloppy because there was no way to comfortably choke up on that end of the pick. The material is by far the best of all of them, but the shape only looks cool. It's an otherwise poor design. The Wyvern Scale shape looks usable and it would be nice to see the same material used to make those as the DH picks. I'd give those a try if it were a thing. This is kind of a case where if he licensed the material to other pick makers, or heck, any applicable manufacturing, he'd make a killing.



possumkiller said:


> ultex sharp



Love when people don't read the post....



AwakenTheSkies said:


> There's no pick that I'm 100% happy with either. However I have a favourite pick for shred / practice, and a favourite pick for recording (because it makes everything sound brighter and aggressive), I alternate between the two.



As an all-rounder, the chicken pick badazz is the best in terms of sound, feel and tactile feelback. I just wish it was a little bigger and didn't have two different textured sides.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Mar 30, 2021)

BlueChip's material is easier to hold onto than the others for me. They're made out of some plastic (meldin) that's used in bearings that need to withstand extremely high temperatures.

I've really only used them for acoustic instruments, and never got much into them for electric, but I've been thinking it's a good time to drop $35 on another pick.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 30, 2021)

I never felt great using jazz iii's, just too small for me. But I used them for years anyways. 

It wasn't until I got into the flow's (that you mentioned) that I felt I really found "my pick". I ended up getting the ultex 2.0 flow's and they're perfect for me.


----------



## MFB (Mar 30, 2021)

The pick that finally clicked for me was the run of MG.org picks from InTune, I got like, 4 dozen of the .88 Jazz 3 XLs and I'm down to maybe a handful or so left that I'm desperately trying not to lose  I found the J3XL to be the perfect size and attack with the point, and the .88 gives just a little bit of give but its not overly thick, but my biggest gripe was the material; the nylon material was just terrible, but switching to Delrin made the world of difference.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 30, 2021)

Chris Bowsman said:


> BlueChip's material is easier to hold onto than the others for me. They're made out of some plastic (meldin) that's used in bearings that need to withstand extremely high temperatures.
> 
> I've really only used them for acoustic instruments, and never got much into them for electric, but I've been thinking it's a good time to drop $35 on another pick.



Honestly, I doubt they're for me. $50 USD for a single pick is huge turnoff. Even Dragon's Heart picks are less expensive.



NoodleFace said:


> I never felt great using jazz iii's, just too small for me. But I used them for years anyways.
> 
> It wasn't until I got into the flow's (that you mentioned) that I felt I really found "my pick". I ended up getting the ultex 2.0 flow's and they're perfect for me.



I ordered Tortex and Tortex Flex Jazz III XL's. I didn't like the nylon one that I had but I don't mind tortex. Gonna see how those fare.



MFB said:


> The pick that finally clicked for me was the run of MG.org picks from InTune, I got like, 4 dozen of the .88 Jazz 3 XLs and I'm down to maybe a handful or so left that I'm desperately trying not to lose  I found the J3XL to be the perfect size and attack with the point, and the .88 gives just a little bit of give but its not overly thick, but my biggest gripe was the material; the nylon material was just terrible, but switching to Delrin made the world of difference.



I'm glad you mentioned InTune because I had completely forgot they existed. I think Airis Effects uses them when sending out guitar picks with their pedals. I tried that pick out and don't remember how I felt about using it, but I know it feels good in the grip. If the Jazz III XL's I ordered don't pan out, I may put in an order for some InTune picks, even if I end up with 100 picks I don't end up liking.


----------



## MFB (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm planning to do a new order of InTunes as well, and am very well prepared for them to be slightly different from my current ones somehow, but really hope not


----------



## BMFan30 (Mar 30, 2021)

Useful thread, opened my eyes to picks I'd never seen before.


----------



## Marked Man (Mar 30, 2021)

OP, at some point, you have to improve the Man in the Mirror. 

Great Guitarists were never stumped by picks. They adapted and got on with it.

Having said that, the best pick I've tried is the Dunlop Jeff Loomis. Ultra rigid and precise, but not cheap.


----------



## LostTheTone (Mar 31, 2021)

Jazz III all day every day, and yes the black 1.13mm ones for preference.

I know the OP is struggling with their size but I actually find them being smaller to be a huge advantage. I used to play the Tortex Flows which were fine, better than bog standard picks, but I actually can't play them now having played the Jazz III.

The size of the Jazz means that I can get just the right amount of plectrum sticking out but can still move the top joint of my index finger. On a Flow I now find that the back end stick out too far and pokes the middle segment of my finger which is uncomfortable and limits movement. 

I'm sure that there are some exotic picks that combine all the good things in one, but personally I won't use a pick that I can't buy at a random guitar shop. It's better to have one good but imperfect pick that you can always use (and easily replace) than a perfect pick that you can't get more of if your good ones go walkabout at a gig. 

Having said all of this... 

We live in the era of 3D printing, so why the hell aren't we all printing plectrums to our exact specs? That'd be perfect for the OP who is looking for something very specific, and yet I don't think there is even a service that will print your spec. It's 2021! I can live without my flying car, but is it so much to ask that I can get a bit of personalized grip texture on my pick?


----------



## pahulkster (Mar 31, 2021)

Been using Dunlop Primetone for a while now. Personally not a fan of sharp picks even when playing fast thrash and stuff like that.


----------



## mpexus (Mar 31, 2021)

I saw Dava Picks in a guitar shop because the Neon colours caught my eye and when I picked them up I noticed they have a Rubber grip. Instant "love". Bought like 10 in different colours


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 31, 2021)

Another +1 for the ultex sharp. Really helped my metal playing get more precise.


----------



## juka (Mar 31, 2021)

With everything I've tried so far I still tend to come back to the original Jazz III, although recently I started to quite like the Ultex version of it.
But I hear you and sometimes the Jazz shape feels too small for me, too.

Did you try the 
*JOHN PETRUCCI TRINITY PICK*
*https://www.jimdunlop.com/john-petrucci-trinity-pick/*
Didn't work for me but sounds like it might fit your bill.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 31, 2021)

Marked Man said:


> OP, at some point, you have to improve the Man in the Mirror.
> 
> Great Guitarists were never stumped by picks. They adapted and got on with it.
> 
> Having said that, the best pick I've tried is the Dunlop Jeff Loomis. Ultra rigid and precise, but not cheap.



100% agree about self improvement. The problem is not skill based though, it's about being able to hold a pick that is conducive to my playing style while not causing pain in my hand. The Chickenpicks Badazz is the closest I have to that, I just have gripes.



LostTheTone said:


> Jazz III all day every day, and yes the black 1.13mm ones for preference.
> 
> I know the OP is struggling with their size but I actually find them being smaller to be a huge advantage. I used to play the Tortex Flows which were fine, better than bog standard picks, but I actually can't play them now having played the Jazz III.
> 
> ...



3D printing at home generally uses low melting point plastics which are usually soft and fast wearing. A pick made of that kind of material would wear down quickly. It is possible to 3D print using polyoxymethyline (POM), but there's two types. Delrin is a monopolymer and is patented by Dupont and the other POM is a copolymer like Acetal. Both require high heat and the temperatures cause toxic fumes so they wouldn't be safe to 3D print at home. Plus, I think you would need an industrial level 3D printer to get those high temps. The best I would be able to do is buy a dowel of Delrin, grab a grinding wheel and grind my own picks, which I've thought about doing, but ordering a single dowel of Delrin with a diameter of 3.5cm is next to impossible in Ontario. I'd like to do the same with a dowel of Torlon (material in Dragon's Heart picks) and give that a go, but that would have to be ordered from Interstate Plastics and then I'd have to deal with import duties and taxes which I don't like to do. UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) is relatively cheap and easily accessible, but I'd have to drive 2 hours away to get it and in the middle of a pandemic with a pregnant wife, I'm not willing to do.



mpexus said:


> I saw Dava Picks in a guitar shop because the Neon colours caught my eye and when I picked them up I noticed they have a Rubber grip. Instant "love". Bought like 10 in different colours



Dava's are great and like I said, I used the delrin Jazz grip a lot back in the mid 2000s. They're widely available now which is cool but the Grip Tip size ones are too thin for me. I like a really stiff pick. I've also tried those Rock Control Delrin picks as well and didn't like them. Don't like the thinness in the middle.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 31, 2021)

juka said:


> With everything I've tried so far I still tend to come back to the original Jazz III, although recently I started to quite like the Ultex version of it.
> But I hear you and sometimes the Jazz shape feels too small for me, too.
> 
> Did you try the
> ...


That's just a Flow pick with 3 points. Don't need to try them to know how they feel.


----------



## Nicki (Mar 31, 2021)

I've just ordered 3 picks from V-Picks (Stilleto Ghost Rim, Venom and Switchblade) to give a shot as well as 2 from Gravity picks to give them a fair shake as well (Razer Big Mini 2mm and Classic Pointed Big Mini 2mm - both polished). The Dunlop Jazz III XL Tortex Flex picks will be here Sunday while the regular tortex Jazz III XL picks will be here later next week. Will update the thread with my thoughts on all of them when I've had the chance to use them.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Mar 31, 2021)

Nicki said:


> As an all-rounder, the chicken pick badazz is the best in terms of sound, feel and tactile feelback. I just wish it was a little bigger and didn't have two different textured sides.



For practicing/playing in general I won't move away from the regular Jazz III 1,38 red or black, just wish it was more available in stores. For recording specifically I really love this particular pick,






The TIII PICK .73MM, I really do find it makes a big difference in the tone and recordings, it just makes every note sound brighter!


----------



## X1X (Apr 2, 2021)

I just bought the 2mm version of the Prodigy and also a standard 2mm version (it initially feels that it's a little more natural to tilt the standard version a little more when playing, might be my new favorite, we'll see). The 2mm feels more sturdy too, maybe it's less bendy.


----------



## Forkface (Apr 2, 2021)

for the longest time i was a jazzIII tortex kinda guy (back when i was exclusively shredboi), but for the past few of years i started playing other genres and eventually found them too small and i always had too hold it super hard in order for it not too slip, when playing soft open chords and such. i couldn't return to full size picks (habit, i guess).

i found the Dunlop John Petrucci Flow. its a bit larger than a jIII, but not full size, thickness and material i found to be very comfortable. so yeah, been using those ever since.
you do have to scratch them quite a bit on the sides, cause brand new they're slippery. so I guess that would take away from the 100%?


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 3, 2021)

I would definitely check out the dunlop ultex sharp. The Hetfield black fang is really good too.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 3, 2021)

Anyone try 'Blue Chip' picks?

Spoiler...they are not blue


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 3, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Anyway... the _reason_ I've been trying so many picks is because I'm getting older. It's getting harder for me to comfortably play for hours on end (which I do) with a Jazz III. I've noticed that with the bigger sized picks where there's more to hold on to, I don't get this problem.
> 
> 1. Dunlop Tortex Pitch Black Jazz III 1.14mm
> Pretty much the gold standard for anyone playing metal. What I like about it is that it's a great feel in between the fingers and gets just enough of the string to feel like pick attack isn't a problem. Not an overly loud pick noise. What I don't like is the size. It just doesn't work for me anymore and the hand cramping is real trying to hold on to this thing when your hands get even a little clammy. Even under ideal circumstances, it still starts to hurt after a while.


Next stop, Tortex Jazz III XL 1.14mm, then.

If this is your favourite pick, try the upsized version. You also say you like the T3 which is even bigger than a Jazz XL, so the latter is your midway point in the Tortex lineup. Also,I've noticed that despite Dunlop stating the T3 has the same point as a Jazz, when you put them on top of each other you realize they are slightly different, so maybe that's your issue with the T3.

I understand the Jazz III XL Black didn't do good in comparison, but the gauge (1.38mm) and material ("Stiffo") are different so there really are no comparisons to make.

At least, that's my opinion.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 3, 2021)

Kobalt said:


> Next stop, Tortex Jazz III XL 1.14mm, then.
> 
> If this is your favourite pick, try the upsized version. You also say you like the T3 which is even bigger than a Jazz XL, so the latter is your midway point in the Tortex lineup. Also,I've noticed that despite Dunlop stating the T3 has the same point as a Jazz, when you put them on top of each other you realize they are slightly different, so maybe that's your issue with the T3.
> 
> ...



Well, sort of. I got the Jazz III XL Tortex in 1.5mm today. The same problem existed on them as with the Stiffo XL. The point was completely different to the normal Jazz III. It just wasn't pointy enough and rubbed around on the string....

So I took it to the orbital sander and put a pointy point on one of them.

Hallelujah the tortex XLs became usable. So then I did it with a T3, a gator grip (2mm) standard, primetone 1.5, XL stiffo and a bunch of other picks including the Chickenpicks Shredder. I sat playing for about two hours just going between all of them and really ended up liking them all with how much of the string they got. I've landed on the Chickenpicks Shredder as my favorite. It's a thicc boy at 3.5mm but that means I'm not gripping nearly as hard as with anything thinner than 2mm. I also really like the density of the material. It's a solid feeling pick. The gator grip felt really good as well but grinding a usable bevel on that one was kind of tricky. The same problem exists for the Chickenpicks Shredder since it's so thick that it requires a bevel, but I can attest to the durability of the material because I've been using my Badazz for the last year or so and it hasn't lost its point. Having to grind a bevel once every year won't be so bad with the Chickenpick whereas I would have to do it more often with the gator grip just because the material wears faster. Happy-medium I guess.

I still have the gravity and V-picks on the way but they won't be here for a while. Still going to give those a fair shot, but for now, the grinded Shredders are going to be my pick of choice... glad I already had two of them.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 3, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> I would definitely check out the dunlop ultex sharp. The Hetfield black fang is really good too.


1. We get it, you like the ultex sharp. This is your third reply to this thread about it.
2. It is abundantly clear you didn't even bother to read the list. Your beloved pick is already on it.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 4, 2021)

Idk man. If you can't play with an ultex sharp, maybe you just need to practice more. In fact, if you can't play with that whole list of picks, I don't think the picks are the problem.


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 4, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Idk man. If you can't play with an ultex sharp, maybe you just need to practice more. In fact, if you can't play with that whole list of picks, I don't think the picks are the problem.


Huge assumption, however I honestly wouldn't disagree...but only because that's the conclusion or realization I came to with my own playing. I've been in those shoes before, and still am to this day - never fully happy with whichever pick I decide to use...


----------



## Nicki (Apr 4, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Idk man. If you can't play with an ultex sharp, maybe you just need to practice more. In fact, if you can't play with that whole list of picks, I don't think the picks are the problem.


Just because I didn't like your preferred pick, doesn't mean I "can't" play with it, it just means I prefer not to. Same goes for the others. See another previous reply of mine where I sanded down some of them. I prefer picks with a standard pick shape, but aggressive point.


----------



## bjgrifter (Apr 4, 2021)

Have you tried the Dunlop JP Custom Jazz III?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 4, 2021)

If the size, tip, and tone of the Tortex Sharp is right for you, it may be worth trying more thicknesses and variations on that style to see if that helps with the pinch harmonics. I've used a few different thicknesses of the Tortex Sharp over the years and landed on the green .88mm ones as a good balance of tone and rigidity  

Someone else already brought it up, but you might enjoy the Jeff Loomis picks since they're based around the Sharps he used for many years.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 4, 2021)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> If the size, tip, and tone of the Tortex Sharp is right for you, it may be worth trying more thicknesses and variations on that style to see if that helps with the pinch harmonics. I've used a few different thicknesses of the Tortex Sharp over the years and landed on the green .88mm ones as a good balance of tone and rigidity
> 
> Someone else already brought it up, but you might enjoy the Jeff Loomis picks since they're based around the Sharps he used for many years.


Sanded down the Jazz III XL Torrez pics to a more aggressive point and they work better, but I did the same to the chickenpicks Shredder and liked it more than the Jazz III XLs. The Tortex sharp only highlighted that I like a very pointy point on a pick. The shape of the Torrez sharp just didn't work for me. So for now I'm going to use the sanded Chickenpicks Shredder.


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2021)

Does the pick become an issue in the first 5m or after 2+ hours?


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 4, 2021)

budda said:


> Does the pick become an issue in the first 5m or after 2+ hours?



Both. It's gotta feel right when you first start and after 2 hours.

- I like the Clayton Acetal 1mm. Ultimate multi-purpose pick for me but they only last about 2 hours with heavy or shred playing. Then they become blue's jazz or acoustic only type picks. 
- Black Ravens last longer like Tortex and sound less synthetic too but are much darker sounding (noticably).


----------



## Nicki (Apr 4, 2021)

budda said:


> Does the pick become an issue in the first 5m or after 2+ hours?


It's typically within a few minutes with normal Jazz III style picks that my hand begins to cramp and index and middle knuckles begin to hurt. I played for about an hour tonight with the Chickenpick Shredder and there was no pain. The Jazz XL size seems to be a winner.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 5, 2021)

You should check out the Hetfield black fang picks.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 5, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> You should check out the Hetfield black fang picks.


If I've already stated I don't like the feel and feedback of Ultex, why do you keep recommending picks made of Ultex?


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 6, 2021)

Nicki said:


> If I've already stated I don't like the feel and feedback of Ultex, why do you keep recommending picks made of Ultex?


You just got to give it some time. It will grow on you.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 6, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> You just got to give it some time. It will grow on you.


Yeah that's not going to happen. I spent a minimum of two weeks and up to several years using each pick on that list and Ultex doesn't even crack top 5 materials. If you have a recommendation for something other than an Ultex pick, I may give it a go. Otherwise, save your keystrokes.


----------



## gnoll (Apr 6, 2021)

Tbh I don't like ultex sharp either... I bought huge amounts of them at one point for some reason and tried hard to like them, but the shape doesn't allow me to play as fast as I can with a jazz III. Also ultex seems to wear down pretty quickly for me.

At the end of the day I keep going back to nylon jazz III XL... which is fine, because they work.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 6, 2021)

Nicki said:


> Yeah that's not going to happen. I spent a minimum of two weeks and up to several years using each pick on that list and Ultex doesn't even crack top 5 materials. If you have a recommendation for something other than an Ultex pick, I may give it a go. Otherwise, save your keystrokes.


Idk man. It just seems like you're looking for some kind of magic solution to play better. If you can't play as well as you like with a whole list of different picks, it seems like the picks aren't really the problem. You could try taking a break from guitar for a few weeks and come back to it fresh.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 6, 2021)

possumkiller said:


> Idk man. It just seems like you're looking for some kind of magic solution to play better. If you can't play as well as you like with a whole list of different picks, it seems like the picks aren't really the problem. You could try taking a break from guitar for a few weeks and come back to it fresh.



Now I know for sure you haven't read a single thing I posted, even my original posts. The point was not to find a pick that made me play better. The point was finding a pick that I found comfortable to play with that performed similar to a Jazz III but did not cause my hand any pain. Then I posted this, which you very plainly ignored:



Nicki said:


> Well, sort of. I got the Jazz III XL Tortex in 1.5mm today. The same problem existed on them as with the Stiffo XL. The point was completely different to the normal Jazz III. It just wasn't pointy enough and rubbed around on the string....
> 
> So I took it to the orbital sander and put a pointy point on one of them.
> 
> ...



So there you have it and now I'm done trying to re-explain this thread to you because you keep ignoring the conversation as a whole.


----------



## SlamLiguez (Apr 10, 2021)

Hey have you tried ultex picks? What about ultex picks? Try ultex picks again. If not then maybe you just suck. 

I was really partial to Jazzes till I discovered Sharps. The harmonics thing is a hurdle but ultimately it's helped me play more accurately. Going from 2mm to 1.5 was a big difference, much sharper point.


----------



## SlamLiguez (Apr 10, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted but V-picks has a pretty diverse catalog of picks to choose from, it's always a balance of thickness, sharpness and wearability for me honestly.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 11, 2021)

Idk man. I'm getting a lot of negative vibes about the ultex sharp. It seems like you just don't want to give it a chance.


----------



## Rynphos (Apr 14, 2021)

Don't know if this was suggested already, but have you tried the Dunlop Primetone sculpted picks? I know they're made of Ultex, which you don't particularly like, but they also have some texture engraved that helps with the feeling of the material itself, plus the sculpted tip which I am enjoying a lot lately.
They're fairly durable and available in many shapes.


----------



## jonsick (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm afraid the only real advice I can offer is try them all and don't listen to anyone!

I remember getting an assortment of plectrums when I bought my first electric but one of them they charged me 50p for which was the Jim Dunlop 3mm stubby. I pretty much used that almost exclusively. Years later when I wanted to improve, everyone kept on about the Jazz IIIs or this pick and that pick. And I did try to move to those. 

If I'm honest, I felt I was just not as good a player with those picks. I couldn't get the feel for them. I went back to 3mm Stubbies a while later and immediately felt at home. While I do find they wear out more than most other picks, I'm happy sticking where I am. 

There's a lot of hype about this pick or that pick. Just spend some time (i.e. more than a few practise sessions) with picks that you like and go from there. I would also suggest picking one and staying with it for a good few months.

The only other pick I like is the Fender Extra Heavy. It sounds really good for really fast palm muted notes like Fear Factory style for me. I'm sure it won't work for everyone, but it's what I use.


----------



## Nicki (Apr 19, 2021)

22. Gravity Picks Classic Pointed Polished Big Mini 2mm
The size, shape and thickness of this pick is rather excellent. I don't agree with claims that acrylic picks are "grippy". If your hands and fingers are dry, then yes, friction is increased but as more sweat built up in my hands and fingers, friction decreased so they slid around in my grip and I dropped all of these picks at one point or another. As for this pick in particular, it's not as pointed as I would like it to be and doesn't have the same pick attack as pointier picks. I also find acrylic to produce a lot of string noise. I can definitely see why people like Gravity Picks, but these are ultimately not for me.

23. Gravity Picks Razer Polished Big Mini 2mm
Effectively the same size and shape as the Chicken Picks Shredder, but thinner and has all the downfalls of acrylic mentioned before. Most of the characteristics of the Classic Pointed pick carry over to this one as well. Didn't like this one as much as the other Gravity Pick. Wouldn't continue to use it.

24. V-Picks Switchblade
Closer to a Dunlop Sharp pick than anything else and the point is as aggressive as I like it to be. The problem with this one was that it was too big and I found the pick getting caught in the strings and would go flying out of my hand. Produced lots of string noise.

25. V-Picks Stilletto Ghost Rim
Slightly smaller than the Chicken Picks Shredder and Gravity Razer but way more pointed. Don't know why the "ghost rim" would make any difference. Produces just as much noise as any other acrylic pick.

26. V-Picks Venom
My favorite of all the acrylic picks I've tried thus far. Great size, shape, point and attack on the higher strings. Definitely get the amount of feedback from the pick that I want to feel during leads, but when playing any rhythm on the wrapped strings, it just produces too much scrape or string chirp to make it a usable "every day" pick. Plus, again, acrylic gets slippery when wet. I'll probably use this pick again during recording sessions for leads, but won't use it for normal day to day use.



SlamLiguez said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but V-picks has a pretty diverse catalog of picks to choose from, it's always a balance of thickness, sharpness and wearability for me honestly.



Yeah I had them on order. See thoughts above.



Rynphos said:


> Don't know if this was suggested already, but have you tried the Dunlop Primetone sculpted picks? I know they're made of Ultex, which you don't particularly like, but they also have some texture engraved that helps with the feeling of the material itself, plus the sculpted tip which I am enjoying a lot lately.
> They're fairly durable and available in many shapes.



I have tried them in the variety pack. They weren't pointy enough.



jonsick said:


> I'm afraid the only real advice I can offer is try them all and don't listen to anyone!
> 
> I remember getting an assortment of plectrums when I bought my first electric but one of them they charged me 50p for which was the Jim Dunlop 3mm stubby. I pretty much used that almost exclusively. Years later when I wanted to improve, everyone kept on about the Jazz IIIs or this pick and that pick. And I did try to move to those.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I'm doing. Trying everything I can think of or get my hands on. For the last week, I've been using the Gravity and V-Picks acrylic stuff but it just wasn't working out. I like the pointyness of the V-picks I ordered, but it turns out I don't like acrylic picks. I'm currently using the Dunlop Jazz III XL's that I gave pointy ends because the Chicken Picks Shredder is starting to feel awkward.


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 20, 2021)

Tl;dr

Solution: use multiple picks for different situations, one for metal rhythm, leads, cleans and so on. And get one allround pick which doesn't feel totally awful to play.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 20, 2021)

Maybe get all your specs together and have some custom plectrums made by one of the makers of bespoke plectrums. 

I think Hufschmid in Switzerland uses a few different materials.


----------



## xeno99 (Apr 26, 2021)

I also tried out alot of picks. I just got stuck on 1.35 Tortex Jazz IIIs. Now everything else feels weird.


----------



## sleewell (Apr 26, 2021)

i always come home to green dunlops.

tried and true.


----------



## NazVonGates (Apr 20, 2022)

Same boat here and it sucks you didn't like the chicken picks. I like the brightness it delivers especially when I'm detuning and playing baritones. I have fun with the thick attack. It feels great for practicing fast picking. But definitely not something I'd totally have to depend on to play a nevermore solo. Have you tried the Ernie Ball prodigy picks? They go up to 2mm. The triangle has good surface area for both your gripping styles and they have a sharp beveled attack. 

Also just came across these guys. Thick too hold like the chicken picks but they look like they sharpen up more for the attack. 








Hand Crafted


Highly crafted hand made guitar picks -- Incredible tone and feel This is not knock off material from some place that mass produces. We spend the extra cost and get the most advanced material there is, which results in better coefficient and wear properties. When Ordering please note (in the...




www.purpleplectrums.com


----------



## odibrom (Apr 21, 2022)

EDIT: nevermind... sorry


----------



## LTP (Apr 21, 2022)

Two picks that come to my mind are
Dunlop Primetone Jazz (Ultex) - quite smooth pre-beveled edges, not for everyone
Pickboy Carbon Nylon (the hemp ones) - good grip, nice attack, size between Dunlop Jazz and Jazz XL


----------



## profwoot (Apr 21, 2022)

My solution is to have an array of picks handy at all times, as there is no single pick optimal for every (or even most) situations.

I have settled on the dunlop flow shape, but within that shape I go from Misha's sig picks at the thin end up to Petrucci's and Andy James' at the thick end. Bea's sig pick is right in the middle and it's the one I use most often lately. Whether Dunlop's pick innovation is currently focused in the realm of artist signatures or I'm a shameless fanboy is left to the reader.

But seriously, huge chuggy riffs are more fun with a thinner pick. For strumming parts I have a supply of extremely thin picks but I only use those for occasional recording, never for jamming.


----------



## Crungy (Apr 21, 2022)

I've been liking the Flow standard a lot for guitar and bass. It's either those, Flex Jazz 3's, or regular Dunlop white pearl celluloid. I love those white pearl picks on bass. 

Has anyone here tried these? I might just buy some because I'm a whore for Ibanez stuff lol


----------



## JSanta (Apr 21, 2022)

When I was playing electric guitar, I finally settled on Red Bear Guthrie Govan signature picks. They are the best feeling pick I could find that was similar to a Jazz III, but thicker and generally larger. The material is long-lasting and as your fingers heat it up, becomes easier and easier to hold. 

Absolutely worth the cost: https://www.redbeartrading.com/ccp8/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=GG


----------



## StevenC (Apr 21, 2022)

I really like the Primetone AAL picks, but they're a bit too thin and not grippy enough, but most importantly they wear so fast.

Right now I'm going back and forth between the Flow 2.0 and Trinity picks. The Flow I find better for grip and metal parts, and use the Trinity for Robert Fripp fast alternate picking but I find it slips a lot. Fripp uses surfboard wax for grip, so I need to try that. Ideally I think I want a slightly larger area and slightly thicker Trinity as my ideal pick.


----------



## ekulggats (Apr 21, 2022)

I *really like these-









Cool Picks "Phat Cat" Pick 1.3MM Thick


Nylon with Cat Tongue Matrix Grip, 1.3mm thick, aqua color.




www.elderly.com





and these-

*








Dava Jazz Grip Pick Pak, Delrin, 6 Picks


Hang bag of 6 picks. This Dava pick has a red Delrin tip molded into a dimpled, black rubber grip. The Delrin tip has a smooth release from the strings, making fast picking styles associated with jazz and fusion players easier.




www.elderly.com





Both are oversized Jazz III pattern- The Dava's have a great balance of control and snap, but also the rubber in the grip dampens *click and chirp while the contact material is still stiff- it's a unique bonus they have. Great for recording, especially noticable on acoustics. The cool picks are just all around excellent balance of accuracy, snap and power. *


----------



## CanserDYI (May 2, 2022)

The more downtuned I play the thinner picks I prefer, they seem to "spring" a bit against the string and flick off it and gives the attack a bit of brightness I like. I'm used to playing 1.5 mm Dunlop Sharps and I had to use a music go round flexible plectrum and absolutely loved it. 

What do you guys define as "thin"?


----------



## Choop (May 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> The more downtuned I play the thinner picks I prefer, they seem to "spring" a bit against the string and flick off it and gives the attack a bit of brightness I like. I'm used to playing 1.5 mm Dunlop Sharps and I had to use a music go round flexible plectrum and absolutely loved it.
> 
> What do you guys define as "thin"?



Guess it depends on the material used, but I personally tend to use the Tortex picks and I really like .88mm in the jazz iii shape, but up to 1.14mm is fine. I think the next size down is .73mm? Those flex a bit too much for me under any circumstances.


----------



## BComer (May 2, 2022)

Ever tried gravity picks? If you are a jazz 3 guy, their sunrise shape is an improved version. Their gold material sonically great. Self lubricating plastic. Has almost no pick noise. Comes in different sizes


----------



## BComer (May 2, 2022)

BComer said:


> Ever tried gravity picks? If you are a jazz 3 guy, their sunrise shape is an improved version. Their gold material sonically great. Self lubricating plastic. Has almost no pick noise. Comes in different sizes


Now that I'm thinking more clearly. The gravity gold series is the fastest pick I have tried. It's noticeable. It glides off the string with very little noise. It's faster and quieter than the blue chip. It's just that the blue chip is indestructible. I'm probably going to end up leaving mine to my son.

Tortex, specifically, has a grinding sound it makes, and it was popular with a lot of grunge types.

For me, I just a pick first by tone. Acoustic tone is really where you can tell a big difference. 
I actually did a bad comparison video with an acoustic, to illustrate the tone difference between a Ultem Jazz 3 xl and a blue chip IBJ55.


----------



## ThomasUV777 (May 2, 2022)

I went from regular Jazz III to Dunlop Ultex Jazz III John Petrucci picks. Loved the regular Jazz III's, but after a while found them to be too small. Been with the Dunlop Ultex Jazz III John Petrucci for years now.


----------



## Nicki (May 6, 2022)

BComer said:


> Ever tried gravity picks? If you are a jazz 3 guy, their sunrise shape is an improved version. Their gold material sonically great. Self lubricating plastic. Has almost no pick noise. Comes in different sizes


Jesus... Can't believe this thread is still alive. Feels like an age ago.

Yes, I did try gravity picks. Ultimately, acrylic is just too slippery for me and I overall didn't like the pick attack.

I think somewhere in an earlier reply of mine I mentioned that (for now) I've landed on Jazz III XLs in 1.5 tortex. I didn't like the standard shaping they came in so I took them to my sander and made them pointier.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (May 6, 2022)

Been on that Dunlop Flow train recently. I got one of those sample packs and ended up settling on the 2.0mm jumbo.

I've done a lot of DIY shaping and texturing over the years, at this point I'd rather just buy something that works right away.


----------



## IwantTacos (May 6, 2022)

Winspears and the Ibanez jtc stopped the search for me. This was after hundreds of dollars spent on boutique and regular picks.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 6, 2022)

wheresthefbomb said:


> Been on that Dunlop Flow train recently. I got one of those sample packs and ended up settling on the 2.0mm jumbo.
> 
> I've done a lot of DIY shaping and texturing over the years, at this point I'd rather just buy something that works right away.


I just tried the flow's this week and I dig them, I'm going down from 1.5mm/2mm to .88 mm and I like the snappiness of it.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 6, 2022)

I have tried so many in last year, and I found the holy grail. I would’ve never thought I would like the shape, but something about them just works. It’s the pointy version of the shield shape Chicken Picks Bermuda.





Been using one for about a month, absolutely no wear to edges.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jun 2, 2022)

Started using thinner picks this week and really enjoy them. Used to use 1.5 mm Dunlop Sharps but found them to really dull the tone, I switched to . 78mm flows which I liked for a bit but the semi rounded edge to the point proved to chirp a little more than I wanted to and didn't let me attack the way I wanted to, so I landed at a standard Jim Dunlop .58mm Gators. Love em.


----------

